# UDEV erzeugt kein Device bei internem Cardreader [solved]

## linpacman

Hallo

Ich habe UDEV laufen und habe einen internen 4fach Cardreader im Rechner. Im Primzip funktioniert alles, das Anlegen eines Devices nach einstecken eines USB Sticks klappt auch einwandfrei.

Nur wird kein /dev/sda1 etc. angelegt, wenn ich eine Speicherkarte in den internen Cardreader stecke. Ich habe inzwischen usb-storage als Modul kompiliert und wenn ich nach dem einstecken einer Speicherkarte mit modprobe -r usb-storage && modprobe usb-storage das Modul neu lade, wird das Device angelegt.

Das würde sicher bei einem externen Cardreader auch automatisch funktionieren, wenn man diesen erst nach einlegen der Speicherkarte anschliesst.

Wie kann ich erreichen, daß auch bei einem internen Cardreader das Device nach einstecken der Speicherkarte angelegt wird?Last edited by linpacman on Mon Jan 08, 2007 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stormkings

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. da gibt es im abschnitt 2 "UDEV Regeln erstellen"  beispiele zu cardreadern.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev

grüße

----------

## linpacman

Das Howto hilft leider nicht weiter, da ja beim einstecken der Speicherkarte in den Cardreader kein Device wie /dev/sda1 erstellt wird. Somit helfen auch die Regeln nicht weiter.

Wenn ich nun das Modul usb-storage neu lade und dabei die Speicherkarte erkannt wird, dann wird ja /dev/sda1 angelegt und auch den Regeln entsprechend /dev/mmc angelegt.

Ich suche nur einen Weg, daß die Speicherkarte nach dem einstecken in den Cardreader automatisch erkannt wird ohne jedesmal usb-storade neu zu laden.

----------

## Haldir

Afaik ist das eher was für Hotplugging aber dafür mußt du einen Key (SysFS?) finden der sich ändert wenn du eine Karte in den Reader steckst.

Vielleicht mal einen fragen der sich mit Hotplugging auskennt...

----------

## Garwin

nur ein Schuß ins Blaue, ich hab mal in einem anderen Thread zum Thema Card-Reader gelesen das man evtl. im Kernel bei Scsi Device Support den Punkt Probe all LUNs on each Scsi-Device aktivieren sollte.

Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Vermutung aus vager Erinnerung heraus. Keine Ahnung obs was hilft.

wobei mir grad einfällt, ich könnte glatt mal den internen Cardreader in meinem Notebook testen. Habs bisher nur einmal versucht und da war die Karte bei Systemstart schon eingesteckt.

----------

## misterjack

das Problem haben viele, ich auch. Ich habe einen externen und der funktioniert nur wenn schon eine Karte drin steckt

----------

## linpacman

"Probe all LUNs on each Scsi-Devices" etc. ist alles aktiviert und im Prinzip funktioniert der Leser ja auch, nur wird nicht erkannt, wenn eine Karte reingesteckt bzw. wieder rausgezogen wird bzw. klappt dies nur, wenn ich jedesmal das Modul usb-storage neu lade.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand was zu dem Beitrag von Haldir sagen kann, wie man dem hotplug beibringen kann, den Kartenleser auf Änderungen zu beobachten.

----------

## linpacman

Das Problem ist inzwischen gelöst und das sozusagen automatisch   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe das System nun mit dbus und hal laufen sowie KDE mit hal Unterstützung kompiliert. Wenn nun eine Speicherkarte in den entsprechenden Slot gesteckt wird, öffnet sich automatisch ein Dialog und fragt, ob das Device gemountet werden soll.

Das gefällt mir sehr gut.

----------

